# Communal Riots in Sikkim Manipal Institute of Technology



## Indyan (Sep 9, 2009)

> Yesterday night I had tweeted that some sort of a silly fight was going on in the college. I couldn’t have been any more wrong. As morning approached and the facts became clearer, the college was engulfed in an unprecedented communal riots.
> The precursor to today’s events was a one-on-one fight between two second year students – Diwas (a localite) and Ujwal. However the real trouble began yesterday, when Diwas assembled a force of his own with help from Kunga Bhutia – the son of Education Minister of Sikkim. Yesterday evening, four second year students – Ujjwal, Gautam, Chandan and Jitendar were rounded up and assaulted by Kunga and his friends.
> The injured students turned to the Hostel Superintendent (Kamal Thakur) for help and medical attention. Little did they know, what lay ahead of them. Instead of calling an ambulance Mr. Thakur called up the police. The police came, registered a complaint and left. Appalled at the apathy displayed by the college the students themselves arranged in ambulance. Mr. Thakur displayed his brilliant administrative skills once again. The ambulance was stopped at the College Exit, giving Gunga the perfect opportunity to once again round up the already injured four. In an horrifying display of savagery Gautam and Chandan were manhandled once again in front of Mr. Thakur.
> 
> ...





> This is the country we live in where the police are the slave of the evil and the powerful. They are the ones protected and we, the weaker section of the society have to suffer consequences. This is not what is just a random observation but a profound truth that I have witnessed today here in this confined space. Here the life is not fast, life is easy, in other words the "Perfect Environment" for studies. At least this is what we were made to believe. Our experienced today was to the contrary. It all started at a very discreet football match, this feud was of no importance to anybody initially. But the spark grew in the communal winds and what followed next was not witnessed in the history of any engineering college I know of. Like a wild fire it spread and engulfed the whole of the student community. We witnessed what we know of as barbarism. We live in the biggest democracy of the world but the system that we live with is just an example of things that should not be. The entire story can be traced back to the night where two football teams clashed for the finals of the college football title. Fate had its own way of working things out. The misjudgment that leads to a common misunderstanding grew in due course was morphed into massive revolt amongst the student body. The situation was so serious that police was called to the scene. College authorities were so ignorant towards the injured students’ health that the police were informed over medical care. The ones who were injured did not receive any medical attention until midnight. Meanwhile the other students who were not aware about this development rushed to the protest stand and the protest cell kept growing in strength until so large that were not able to keep a count. Eventually there was a sea of heads that were accumulated in front of the administrative block, each one was eager to see any disciplinary actions taken but to our disappointment nothing at all was done to serve them right. As time passed the eager minds in this newly formed and growing pressure cell got restless and eventually broke out in manner that will not be forgotten ever by any one of us who were unfortunate enough to witness it.



Read More *smitblog.frihost.org/the-evil-that-men-do/2009/09
*www.pallab.net/2009/09/08/sikkim-manipal-institute-of-technology-hell-breaks-loose/


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 9, 2009)

This is sick indeed.


----------

